# Internet im Netzwerk ermöglichen



## Krankes-Kaff (19. November 2004)

Hallo,


ich möchte gerne in meinem kleinem Netzwerk zu Hause (bestehend aus zwei PC´s) eine Internetverbindung haben, über die beide PC´s auf das Internet zugreifen können.

In dem Netzwerk-Tutorial ist das ja beschrieben, ich habe es auch so gemacht nur leider greift der Pc, der nicht direkt mit dem Internet verbunden ist, nicht automatisch auf das Internet zu.

Folgende Verbindungen und Einstellungen sind bei dem PC, bei dem der direkte Internetzugang dran ist:


LAN-Verbindung 2 (Internetverbindung)
Verbindung hergestellt, gemeinsam benutzt
AVM FRITZ! DSL PPP
IP-Adresse: 192.168.122.254
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Manuell konfiguiert



LAN-Verbindung  (Netzwerkverbindung)
Verbindung hergestellt
VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.1
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Manuell konfiguiert




Folgende Verbindungen und Einstellungen sind bei dem PC, der nicht direkt mit dem Internet verbunden ist:


LAN-Verbindung 3  (Netzwerkverbindung)
LAN oder Hochgeschwindigkeitsinternet
Aktiviert
CNet-Pro200WL-PCI-Fast-Ethernet-Adapter
IP-Adresse: 192.168.100.2
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Manuell konfiguiert





Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich anderst einstellen muss bzw, was ich machen muss, damit der PC, der nicht direkt mit dem Internet verbunden ist, auf das Intenet zugreifen kann?



Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar!



Liebe Grüße


Tim


----------



## MCIglo (19. November 2004)

Bin den Text nur überflogen, kann dir aber drei Dinge nennen:
1. Die IP-Adresse von der Fritz!-Karte dynamisch machen
2. Dein 2. NIC und der 2. PC sind in Unterschiedlichen Subnets!
PC1: 192.168.0.0
PC2: 192.168.100.0

Du musst die 2 also erst einmal ins selbe Netz bringen:
a. PC1 in 192.168.100.0
b. PC2 in 192.168.0.0 (<- mein vorschlag)
c. Subnetzmaske auf 255.255.0.0

3. Außerdem musst du bei PC2 als Gateway-Adresse die IP von PC1(NIC2) eintragen.


----------

